# No period yet- baby 7 months old!



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there! My baby is a little over 7 months old. I exclusively breastfed him until he was about 4 months old b/c I had to go back to work (pumping did not work), so since then he takes formula during the day and nurses 2-3 times a night. My milk supply has gone down a lot but it's still there.

I have not gotten a period yet. Starting about 1.5 to 2 months ago I have been getting PMS symptoms off and on (bloated, slightly cramp, heavy feeling in lower back), I mean it totally feels like my period is about to start, but then it goes away for a few days to a week. Then the symptoms come back. It's so annoying!! Just starting to get worried b/c I read all these posts online of women who get their period back when baby is 2 months old even when EBF!

Is my period gearing up to start? Anyone else get AF symptoms before their PPD AF came back? My first was bottlefed (not by choice







) and I got my first AF back very quickly.

Oh- my mom said she didn't get her first PPD AF until months after she weaned completely.

Please someone respond to ease my mind- thanks!

Jen

ETA: We also co-sleep at least 1/2 of the night, if not more.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

My DS is almost 14 months, and I still have no sign of AF. I think some women just don't get it back until baby is weaned, or at least nursing more infrequently.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

It was 18mos for me last time. And yes it felt like AF was coming back. But it was sort of off and on symptoms for a couple months IIRC.


----------



## michelle123 (Oct 13, 2008)

It could be that even a small amount of nursing is enough to keep it away for you. Have you ever taken your basal temperature in the morning? It would help you to see when you do ovulate.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northwoods1995* 
It was 18mos for me last time. And yes it felt like AF was coming back. But it was sort of off and on symptoms for a couple months IIRC.

Thanks! When did the AF symptoms start, before or after you completely weaned?

What does IIRC mean?

Thanks to the others who replied too!







If anyone else has experienced something similiar please reply!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I didn't see AF come back until past 12 months. I too would get PMS symptoms and even a touch of light spotting a few times, but my real period waited until we nightweaned. I really do believe that night nursing is a big factor. My DD1 wasn't a big night nurser, and AF came back at less than two months old, but the next time around, DS was a night nurser, and I think that's what kept AF away.


----------



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

My dd is 13 months and no sign of a period yet. My brother and I are 3 years apart and my mom never got a period between us. So that means some hers waited for over 2 yrs. If you are not trying to get pregnant- I figure enjoy it. Save money on pads too.


----------



## Caterina (Jul 18, 2008)

My babe is 12 mo. and I don't have it back, but I definitely get symptoms. For the last few months (I think about monthly, haven't been tracking) I feel my ovaries and have light cramping. I've actually recently been wondering if I might be pregnant again without knowing it (although I just heard of a friend of a friend who this happened to, so maybe it's just the story...)
I'm going to do a little research about basal temps. We hate using condoms, especially if I'm not even ovulating yet. We want another, and would be happy if it happened, but would like to wait just a little longer!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFTB1177* 
What does IIRC mean?

if i recall correctly.

my af just returned at just over 8 months pp.
i was over the top bitchy beforehand, but i've never really had too many af symtoms.

ds started solids at 6 months and won't take a bottle or paci. he nurses frequently.

i asked a similar question a while back and it was moved to fertility- i'm betting yours will be, too!


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think what you're experiencing is unusualy. I got AF symptoms for about two months before mine came back. I had my first when DD was 4 months old, had another right on time when she was 5 months old and haven't had one since. She's 7.5 months old now. I have had symptoms of it and then not started especially in the last month. I just attribute it to the fact that she's still nursing most nights.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFTB1177* 
Thanks! When did the AF symptoms start, before or after you completely weaned?

What does IIRC mean?

Thanks to the others who replied too!







If anyone else has experienced something similiar please reply!


Before weaning. I think it was a few months after we stopped night nursing. I had off and on bouts of EWCM, ovulation pains, light cramps, moodiness. IIRC is If I remember correctly


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Dd is 9 months and I just got my period last month, and am 12 days late this month(no Imnot pregnant







) so I prob wont get it this month at all. I was the same way with ds, got it off and on/light one month didnthave it for 2, then heavy, skipped a month kinda thing. I didn't get it regularly until ds was 17 months when he weaned, then I got preggers about 3 months after with dd.


----------



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

DS2 is 18mo old, nursing 3-4 times a day and still no PPAF.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you ladies!!!!







You really made me feel better! Was getting worried something was wrong with me!


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Jack is 1 today an nurses maybe 3x a day and not much then. No AF yet here either ( NOT COMPLAINING )


----------



## ryan'smom (Jan 9, 2007)

I got my 1st AF 23 months with ds #1. About a month or two leading up to it, I noticed more & more cervical discharge.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I just got AF back after baby - 2 years and 1 week later. It's the longest wait I've had, but in a poll I put up in the Family Planning forum, it was not *that* unusual.

I did have intermittent symptoms that could've been precursor to AF or something else for a while. I also noticed increase in CM, etc., as it got closer, so I knew there was something up. I felt, in many ways, more fertile. Of course my DH and I had a chuckle when AF finally showed, as he'd thought I was rather grumpy the few days beforehand.









So, enjoy the amenorrhea while it lasts!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

my nursling is 20 months and still no af.. I've had pms symtoms for months now, and I've even felt ovulation-type pains, but still nothing 'real'









I take occasional tests too, because I've had so much bloating, nausea and breast pain.. I'm not worried except that I may wear white on the wrong day


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm almost 20 months in and we have nightweaned at 18 mo and no period. Lots of mucus, which is soooo confusing, because I don't want to accidentally conceive, I would like to conceive again, but knowingly if possible. This limbo makes dtd really sketchy.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys- still no AF. Just recently started nightnursing only once a night instead of 2-3 times (baby has started sleeping longer).
I've been getting "jabs" in my ovaries (or near where my ovaries are) today- what do you think that is? I used to get these jabs during my AF or before AF, but AF is not here and I don't think it is coming anytime soon.
Anyone have something similiar?









ETA: Maybe "pinch" is a better word to use than "jab"


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

It's totally normal to not get a period for a while.

With my first child I didn't get one back til she was a year old.
With my son i got it back around when he was 14/15months old.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know I got AF this morning on the day baby turns 8 months old!!!














No cramps though- but I know the first PPAF can be weird.

Thanks everyone!!


----------

